# Kioti CK3510HST leaking coolant



## daveymeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Mark from Maple said:


> Kioti does not have a pdf available so I scanned mine. High Resolution Full Manual. Its too big for this site. Message me if you want link


----------



## daveymeman (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a 3510hst and have coolant leaking from the ceiling in the factory cab. I'm guessing it's coming from the heater core in the ceiling. Is it easiest to take the headliner out or remove the outside cover for access? And, does anyone have the service manual available.
Many thanks
David J Mullins


----------

